# Pemi Loop



## SkiDog (Aug 30, 2005)

is this the "traditional" pemi loop route?

Pemi Loop #1 (Franconia-Garfield Ridges, Twinway, Bondcliff)

Directions: From Lincoln Woods, up Wilderness TR. (1.5mi), then West up Osseo Trail to Flume summit. Proceed North following Franconia Ridge, then Garfield Ridge Trails to Galehead Hut. Follow Twinway to Guyout. This section from Lafayette Peak to Guyout follows the AT. Proceed South on the Bondcliff Trail, passing Bonds, and traversing bondcliff. Descend to the Wilderness Trail 5 miles from Lincoln Woods.

Also is this too difficult an undertaking for 2 relatively fit hikers to do in ONE overnight?

Any help is greatly appreciated.

M


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep, that's the route. 

The loop without any extra peaks is 32 miles, so it you have no problem doing 16 miles in a day you'll be fine. 
You could sleep at the Garfield Ridge campsite which is about halfway around the loop (or the Galehead Hut).

-Doug


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 30, 2005)

That's the trad loop. either direction works, two nights usually better, not well laid out for a single night as far as getting to designated sites.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 30, 2005)

Mike P. said:
			
		

> That's the trad loop. either direction works, two nights usually better, not well laid out for a single night as far as getting to designated sites.



Interesting. Youre the first one to post that...i have this same message posted on another board and have done some research into the hike, and it seems to be your thoughts differ from the majority. 

I have actually heard that some even do it as a 1 day, however those are extermely fit trail runners. I think I can easily do 16 day maybe more depending on weather. Packing light hopefully round 20lbs, so should move pretty quick.. Eh..i'll be prepared for 2 nights but will hopefully will not be necessary.

M


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Eh..i'll be prepared for 2 nights but will hopefully will not be necessary.


Or do it in two nights and enjoy your stay in the Pemi. Maybe tag a few side peaks along the way...


----------



## MichaelJ (Aug 30, 2005)

I suggest two nights for exactly that reason - to enjoy it. The trick then is to figure out how to split your days. Firstly, try to spend a night at Guyot. It's a beautiful location and just moments from the summit of West Bond, a perfect sunset location. Then, back off a day's hike and see where you end up, either Garfield Ridge or Liberty Springs.

One thing to keep in mind: the Garfield Ridge Trail is very rough. It's a long way from Lincoln Woods to Garfield campsite with a full pack, and at the end of the day that trail can be upsetting. Of course, going all the way from Liberty Springs to Guyot makes for a *wicked* long day.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 30, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> I have actually heard that some even do it as a 1 day, however those are extermely fit trail runners. I think I can easily do 16 day maybe more depending on weather. Packing light hopefully round 20lbs, so should move pretty quick.. Eh..i'll be prepared for 2 nights but will hopefully will not be necessary.


No trail running needed, just plenty of sunlight 
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4845
Should be no problem with a 20lb pack if you want to do it in 2 days.



			
				Greg said:
			
		

> SkiDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, hike to Garfield ridge on day one. 
Day two bag extras like Galehead, N Twin, Zealand... stay in Guyout
Day 3 hit West Bond and stop by the falls on your way out.


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 30, 2005)

All interesting thoughts...maybe I will extend the trip slightly and "bag" a few more peaks, weather permitting....eh only time will tell....

Thanks for all the great suggestions.

M


----------



## Sherpa John (Aug 30, 2005)

Pemi-loop in one day.. VERY Strenuous. But not only trail runners or "the fit" do it. I saw 2 guys hiking for their 21st straight hour up on Bond when I did the loop in July. Don't want to offend anyone but I don't think it was their level of "fit" that kept them going but their spirit. They also admitting biting off more than they could chew.

Garfield Ridge IS indeed a rough section of trail. It is emotionally exhaustive at times. I would also suggest the night at Garfield Campsite and another at Guyot perhaps for the extra peakbags.

Great suggestions by all those above. Bravo! 

 :beer:


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm doing it this Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.   Cathie had double hernia surgery and her gall bladder removed over the winter so she is not too keen on carrying a heavy load.  We are going to Greenleaf hut the first night and Galehead the second night.   Weather looks very promising so we are hoping to really savor the sights and not rush our hikes.  If I was going alone,  I'd be tempted to try to do it in two days with an overnight at Garfield Ridge.  Nothing says you have to start at Lincoln Woods.   Treat it as a great circle with many different spokes to start on.  Start on the Garfield Trail and hike to Guyot the first day and Liberty Springs the second day.  Try going up the Greenleaf trail and staying at Garfield Ridge Campsite the first night and Franconia Brook Campsite the second night.  Basically just do what works for you.  But I think everone would agree that Lincoln Woods has the safest parking lot.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 1, 2005)

Designated sites are Liberty Springs, Garfield & Guyot, convenient for three easy nights on the loop or if traveling on the AT coming from across 93.

If you can do the distance to garfield you're in great shape (as far as where you want to be) & the next day as some up & down to Galehead & a grunt up South Twin but after that most the uphill work is done, just a lot of miles still.

You don't have to run but you have to average 2 MPH or so for a 15 or 16 hour day I can do that or better up Bondcliff because I can do three on the flat & two on gradual inclines but not on Garfield Ridge after the four Franconia's & not for 15 hours.  

In July I put in a 15 & 16 mile days in TN starting 1t 5,000 feet (about 2400 each day about a week apart) and also about a 22 mile day in the ADK's starting from the Loj, past Lake Arnold, up Redfield, Skylight & Marcy & I was beat going up Marcy from 4 Corners but knew from the top the last 7.4 was downhill & over well traveled terrain. 

I may try a 1/2 loop next year, unsure which half & then cut thru the Pemi on either the Twin Brook or the other trail. (Franconia or Lincoln Brook I only can keep them apart when I'm planning to hike in there)   Not sure a full loop in a day is in my future - at least not until the half & a 1 day Presi Traverse


----------



## Pinnah (Sep 1, 2005)

SkiDog said:
			
		

> Interesting. Youre the first one to post that...i have this same message posted on another board and have done some research into the hike, and it seems to be your thoughts differ from the majority.



That "majority" must move pretty fast.

I think it is more reasonable to do it as an overnight if you plan on staying at Galehead.  It is more or less near the mid point and you can ditch both tent/tarp and sleeping bag.  

If you want to avoid the hut, doing it clockwise has some advantages.  You are more likely to have a tail wind on the Franconia Ridge. And if you stay at Garfield, you can bail out at Galehead and head home via 13 Falls if the 2nd day's weather really sucks.  If doing as an overnight, I would want to ditch tent/tarp, so you are really betting that you can squeeze into Garfield (or Guyot if you go counter-clockwise).

One advantage of doing it counter-clockwise is that you can walk into Franconia Brook by flashnight the night before, which cuts off 3 miles the next day.


----------



## una_dogger (Sep 13, 2005)

I went the reverse direction from Garfeild campsite and out in one day, it was a long day, I had a full pack , and I had been backpacking for nearly 100 miles prior to it (not all in Pemi), so maybe it just seemed like a long day to me!

I guess I didn't do the trad loop! I started at Lincoln Woods, went out the East Pemi Wilderness Trail to the Thoreau Falls Trail to the AT and then up the Zeacliff Trail, camping the night at Zeacliff Pond. Then over to Garfield Campsite the next day, then across Franconia Ridge, Liberty and Flume and down the Osseo Trail. I started at about five pm on a sunday and came out about 9 pm the following wednesday. Guess I need to go back and do the Bonds!

Have a great hike and please be sure to post about it!

Sabrina


----------

